# The F-Tales



## under (Oct 20, 2007)

Hopefully many of you can remember this little animated short on "Oh Yeah! Cartoons"

I always loved Nicktoons short films and I need some help.

Looking all over google and yahoo. I can't find a SINGLE thing on the short animated cartoon. All that shows up is the cartoon title. no episode summery , no character names, nothing. I can't even find pictures of the show...

can any of you guys help me with this?

[Edit]
Shoot forgot to add this.
This is what I can remember:

There is a fox character and a chicken character, and there on a case about a wolf blowing down a pigs house (or something along the lines of that).
threw out the cartoon, the chicken is afraid of the "sky falling" and brings it up a lot.
something happens then (I think) a whole bunch of different characters from different fairytales end up in the mystery.

The Fox character is female.

This is about all I can remember. hope this helps anyone who is helping me. :3


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 20, 2007)

It sounds vaguely familiar but I can't place it.


----------



## under (Oct 20, 2007)

lobosabio said:
			
		

> It sounds vaguely familiar but I can't place it.



anything that you can remember would really help. :3


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 20, 2007)

Was it kind of high tech-ish?


----------



## under (Oct 20, 2007)

lobosabio said:
			
		

> Was it kind of high tech-ish?



not really, it was more cartoonish with a old fasion feel to it.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/854310/
one of my fan drawings from memory.
almost like this, but think the characters smaller and and less curves on the characters outlines.

blah. I will find a better a example of the cartoon style in a bit.


----------



## Leasara (Oct 21, 2007)

Poked at this a bit, here's what I've found:

http://www.tv.com/oh-yeah!-cartoons/f-tales---twenty-five-cent-trouble---cat-and-milkman/episode/417671/summary.html?tag=ep_list;ep_title;1
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Oh_Yeah!_Cartoons_episodes

Looks like it was only aired in the first part of the second episode, and that it's being rerun.


----------



## under (Oct 21, 2007)

Leasara said:
			
		

> Poked at this a bit, here's what I've found:
> 
> http://www.tv.com/oh-yeah!-cartoons/f-tales---twenty-five-cent-trouble---cat-and-milkman/episode/417671/summary.html?tag=ep_list;ep_title;1
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Oh_Yeah!_Cartoons_episodes
> ...


 
yup, I ran into those pages a lot when I was searching. XD
thanks for helping though!


----------



## FurryFox (Oct 21, 2007)

Try searching "Oh Yeah Cartoons" here (I cant do it cause of a stupid piece of --- blocker thing my parents installed Â¬_Â¬) I dont know whether or not it will work >.< (real sorry if it doesn't)


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 21, 2007)

i rember that it's was funny.....dam chicken he was crazy


----------



## under (Oct 21, 2007)

FurryFox said:
			
		

> Try searching "Oh Yeah Cartoons" here (I cant do it cause of a stupid piece of --- blocker thing my parents installed Â¬_Â¬) I dont know whether or not it will work >.< (real sorry if it doesn't T_T)



its ok, I didnt find anything on "The F-Tales" there. or anything on Oh Yeah Cartoons.

BUT, I did find a lot of funny videos. I loled.


----------



## FurryFox (Oct 21, 2007)

under said:
			
		

> FurryFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I guess thats good =) , I was hoping that it would work, but I'll keep working on it ^_^


----------



## B.Google (May 12, 2016)

FurryFox said:


> Well I guess thats good =) , I was hoping that it would work, but I'll keep working on it ^_^


Here's a link for it 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...j0MSEEFIdC8CnU7mHDsZEw&bvm=bv.121658157,d.cWw


----------

